# 7 days late! Clear blue Test



## jusie24

Hi 
I’m currently 7 days late took a clear blue test 10 mins ago, I don’t think I see anything, but another set of eyes would be brilliant does anyone see anything, Tia


----------



## JessaBear36

Looks negative to me at a week late if pregnant line would be visible by now. Good luck!!


----------



## justonemore31

Don't see anything either


----------



## Excalibur

I don't think I can see anything yet, sorry. Good luck :dust:


----------



## Bevziibubble

I don't think I can see anything sorry


----------

